# Does anyone know where you can get pet spiders and scorpions in WA



## lizardman59 (Nov 3, 2010)

i think these little (or big) guys are pretty cool and wouldnt mind as a pet but im talking about not just common house spiders like huntsmans and other spiders like that:lol:if you could help that would be great or i can just clean out the shed


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 3, 2010)

Try the Green Scorpion for Ts


----------



## hornet (Nov 3, 2010)

yea sorry mate, WA prohibits people keeping inverts as pets


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 3, 2010)

hornet said:


> yea sorry mate, WA prohibits people keeping inverts as pets



No way! Seriously?


----------



## Snowman (Nov 4, 2010)

ozziepythons said:


> No way! Seriously?



Yeah it's true........ You can however have a radar detector in your car. Or buy a crossbow....


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 4, 2010)

Snowman said:


> Yeah it's true........ You can however have a radar detector in your car. Or buy a crossbow....


 
Or buy bug spray LOL


----------



## Snowman (Nov 4, 2010)

hahaha hadn't thought of it from the bug spray point of view... They protect the scorpions from people keeping them as pets, but it's okay to kill them. 
Same as it's illegal to take snakes from the wild yet no one gets prosecuted for killing them...


----------



## hornet (Nov 4, 2010)

i think its pretty stupid how its perfectly legal for a developer to clear many acres of bushland for housing, destroying protected plants and animals but its illegal for anyone to remove them


----------



## Wallypod (Nov 4, 2010)

i guess if you paid the millions in legal bribes you could do what you want to


----------



## Niall (Nov 4, 2010)

They say it is not aload but if you do your research there is no Regulation about not allowed to keep inverts as pets...
There is how ever a Regulation saying its illegal to import Inverts from other states but the funny thing is I and alot more other people import a S..T loads of Roaches from Over East...

So You can get away with keeping Inverts native to WA (thats if you can be botherd fighting with DEC to prove them wrong) your just not aload to Import them.


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 4, 2010)

i think i might just try and get one out of my backyard but thanks guys for your help no one minds killing them so no one will mind me having one


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 4, 2010)

does anyone know what huntsmans eat


----------



## scorps (Nov 4, 2010)

How do W.A keepers get around having woodies and crickets then?


----------



## hornet (Nov 4, 2010)

feeders are a different matter, as far as i know its for native inverts, not exotic species like feeder crickets and roaches etc and no you cant keep them without a permit, since there are no permits available for keeping inverts at this stage it is illegal to keep inverts in WA, imported or local, i know people who have been hit with pretty hefty fines for keeping scorpions as pets over there


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 4, 2010)

then maybe not


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 4, 2010)

" its illegal for anyone to remove them" 

The above applies only to people who are fascinated by them and have a special interest in studying and understanding them and who of course would take excellent care of them


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 4, 2010)

yay qld!


----------



## scorps (Nov 4, 2010)

Well worst case senario, you can own a poor man's canary, yep thats right! your very own pet cricket? Of course if you got inspected you would have to say you are planning on feeding it to something dont let them know your actually going to look after it


----------

